# 1990 SHADOW BAY BOAT



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS 16' 6" SHADOW IS BUILT BY SOMETHING ORIGINAL BOATWORKS IN CORPUS CHRISTI IT WAS DESIGNED FOR THE SHALLOW WATER FISHERMAN IF YOU LIKE SIGHT CASTING FISH THIS IS AN IDEAL BOAT EASY TO POLE FLOATS SUPER SHALLOW AND RUNS SKINNY LOTS OF ROOM FOR FLYFISHING OR SIGHT CASTING. THIS BOAT ALSO HAS A 2007 150 HP EVINRUDE WITH JET LOWER UNIT AND COMES WITH A PROP LOWER UNIT ALSO STIFFY PUSH POLE JACK PLATE CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY THIS CUSTOM BOAT WONT LAST LONG $15,995.00*
* [email protected]
*
*WORK 361-758-2140*


----------

